# Craig's List scammer



## prsboogie (Dec 30, 2014)

Received this as a response to one of my listings:

How are u doing ? Thanks so much for writing back. I'm Sorry but I won't be able to come see it anymore. I was gonna be dropping in your town in the next 2 days, my business appointment there has been postponed to last Monday in February. I'm still very very much interested in buying this, I need it for my Cousin. Can it still be sold to me? I will mail you a bank official check for the quoted price. I will bear the consequences of not seeing before buying and also add funds to cover the shipping to where it will be needed. I'll arrange a shipper to handle the whole delivery process so it doesn't stress you in anyway. Is this something you can work with? I'll be very much delighted if it can be sold to me. Email me back with your name, address and a phone number for the check

Classic scammer! I'm sure there are others similar to this one, what else have you seen?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 30, 2014)

I've had some very similar.  Along the lines of "send me your name, address, and phone number.  I'll have my agent contact to you to complete the transaction."  Really? Your Agent? For a $100 item?  So of course I sent them my bank account info....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 30, 2014)

Although it sounds shady, you could be the one ripping him off if you gave him a po box address and cashed the check without sending him the goods.

(I'm not saying to do that btw, just saying that's in the realm of possibility)


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Although it sounds shady, you could be the one ripping him off if you gave him a po box address and cashed the check without sending him the goods.
> 
> (I'm not saying to do that btw, just saying that's in the realm of possibility)



Ummm, this person isn't sending a check.  They are trying to steal your info.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 30, 2014)

Allegedly. Like I said it sounds shady. That's why I'm saying if you were going to consider it, use a po box


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2014)

I tried to reverse-scam the fellow by sending him a fictitious name and the address/telephone number of the local FBI office.  Never did hear how it worked out!

If I've ever time to kill, I like to read these :  http://scamorama.com/


----------



## Tin (Dec 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Ummm, this person isn't sending a check.  They are trying to steal your info.




All of our info is already out there imo. These are just lower-level guys who haven't figured out how to get it yet. My favorite scam is the "Microsoft Security Team" that calls  stating you're computer is infected, blah, blah, blah, and try to get you to give them remote access to your computer. It can be a fun time, especially when you start telling them you have a Mac, etc.

(Language Warning)


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Allegedly. Like I said it sounds shady. That's why I'm saying if you were going to consider it, use a po box



This is the third time I have received a VERY similar message. When I've asked them to send me their PayPal info to send an invoice all other transactions end!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2015)

This is a very common scam. Here's how it works....

Say you are selling a TV for 200. They will "accidentally" send you a check for 2,000. Because you are such a nice person, you call them and inform of their error. They are so happy that you told them about the mistake that they tell you to just deposit the whole check and just send them back the 1,800. Because of your honesty they may even tell you to just send them 1,500. 

Most people would say I'm not going to send them anything until the check clears. However, some people don't and send 1,500 of their own money (usually through Western Union) only to find out 3-5 days later that the check bounced and your new friend is no longer answering their emails.

We get these investigations ALL the time and unfortunately folks are usually SOL.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2015)

This is why I don't use Craigslist.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 14, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> This is why I don't use Craigslist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Why not? I'm assuming you would never pay for goods you haven't actually seen.

Let's see what I bought over the years on Craigslist....

Trampoline for $25 
Doghouse for $80 (shingles, insulated and everything)
Soul 7's almost new with marker duke bindings $800

That's all I can remember but there's others. There's good deals to be had if you know how to haggle, know what you looking for, and have half an ounce of common sense.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Why not? I'm assuming you would never pay for goods you haven't actually seen.
> 
> Let's see what I bought over the years on Craigslist....
> 
> ...



I don't sell on CL that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 14, 2015)

I have had mixed results with Craig's, I have bought some really good stuff off of it and sold a truck for my wife's uncle on there, but I personally haven't sold anything on it, just the canned spam emails like the one in the op.


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you ever seen 419eater.com ? I remember it being so funny before. Basically a forum like this of guys who have a hobby of scamming scammers.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 14, 2015)

Haven't seen it Nick, Ill check it out later.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> This is a very common scam. Here's how it works....
> 
> Say you are selling a TV for 200. They will "accidentally" send you a check for 2,000. Because you are such a nice person, you call them and inform of their error. They are so happy that you told them about the mistake that they tell you to just deposit the whole check and just send them back the 1,800. Because of your honesty they may even tell you to just send them 1,500.
> 
> ...



U a cop?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 15, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> U a cop?



I work in the digital evidence and multimedia section of the Massachusetts State Crime Lab.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> This is why I don't use Craigslist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It's not that hard for a reasonable person to spot the scams (which can happen no matter what method you're using to sell).  I'm not a big time seller, since I tend to use stuff right up until it's ready for the dump, but I've sold a few cars on CL before my ad was even published on other sources (like bargain news).


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> I work in the digital evidence and multimedia section of the Massachusetts State Crime Lab.



That's cool. You must have some awesome stories!


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2015)

I have sold stuff on craigslist, but I usually don't bother unless it's something big and heavy that I can't put on ebay and ship. SO I use craigslist for things like furniture, workout equipment, etc.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2015)

i've bought and sold on craiglist. i've even rented ski houses..  scams are pretty easy to spot


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 15, 2015)

I buy stuff on cl all the time. We only deal with cash face to face. And equipment we buy we make sure it works before handing over any money


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## buellski (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had a lot of success buying and selling on craigslist. Especially with things like dirt bikes. I think the key for me is I only deal locally (New England) and I only accept cash for what I'm selling.

Funny story, the last dirt bike I sold, the guy showed up with less cash then what I was asking. The bike was mint and he wanted it so bad he ended up borrowing a few hundred bucks from his buddy that he rode up with.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2015)

buellski said:


> Funny story, the last dirt bike I sold, the guy showed up with less cash then what I was asking. The bike was mint and he wanted it so bad he ended up borrowing a few hundred bucks from his buddy that he rode up with.



Sounds like a classic ploy to attempt to talk you down to a lower price.  Chances are the few hundred he 'borrowed' from his buddy was his to begin with.


----------



## buellski (Jan 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Chances are the few hundred he 'borrowed' from his buddy was his to begin with.



Ha! That never crossed my mind. Either way, I got my cash and he got his bike


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2015)

i had a guy buy skis from me. i don't remember exactly but say it was $50, he gave me $3 or $4 in change that he had to go back out to his car to get.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 16, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a classic ploy to attempt to talk you down to a lower price.  Chances are the few hundred he 'borrowed' from his buddy was his to begin with.



Not gonna lie but i do this on occasion.. Id say works 50/50


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2015)

I only buy and sell locally, with a physical pickup.  No vetting or recourse.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2015)

Nick said:


> That's cool. You must have some awesome stories!



I wish I could say that I worked on some seriously awesome shit like the folks that did the work on the marathon bombing or the case against that former Patriots player but I cant. Maybe someday but it's amazing to watch what some of these guys can do.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 17, 2015)

I listed a set of used snow tires on CL.  I set them at a very fair price.  Some guy called and wanted to come look at them - he was coming from an hour or so away.  When he showed up, he was making a show of scrutinizing the tires and making comments about how there was less tread than he expected...  Then came his lowball offer.  I apologized that he drove so far, and closed the door and went back inside.  I sold the tires probably a week or 2 later to someone who recognized a good deal, and gave me what I was asking...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

